# Wanted: Carlsbad/San Diego 4/27/16 - 5/3/16



## grokman (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking for 2 or more days in that date range.
1 or 2 bedroom.

This is for 2 adults.
May invite daughter and 2 grandchildren if size permits.


----------



## grokman (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you all for your consideratoin!
Two members responded and I now am renting timeshares for the first time.
;yay

So this item is closed thank you.


----------

